# Dip along... (Remington 870 rebuildalong)



## jeepguy88 (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks real good. I have watched people try and dip things, looks very complicated. You make it look easy!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

If you don't have the materials and know what the pattern will do, then you are destined to fail... It takes patience.. The dip kits are cool for some objects, I've seen alot of people use them... I don't think they work well for bigger projects... gets too expensive


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks sharp so far 

My luck I'd set it down to do something and never find it again :angry: LOL


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

what kind of tub are you using for your water? I thought about dipping my 870, but couldnt think of a tub long enough.

Also did you dip one side, then the other? I dont like the dip seam down the middle I see to often. or did you dip that in one dip? if some where did your dip seam wind up?

Looks really good.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I do it in one dip. I double dip risers...
The seam is on the bottom, but a trick to that....

Get a small paint brush, a piece of the film pattern and a spot of activator... Paint pattern onto the seam or in spots you may have fixed... 



Your welcome.

I am starting a Maxxis 35 tonight... In boa constrictor


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

So far, to do 1/4th of the gun, it has taken me 4 days... More or less for prep time, cleaning, Primer cure, dip cure, and clear coat... and I am just now starting on the stock...


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice job. But I don't see why you must have an FFL to dip a firearm belonging to another person. Would you care to elaborate on this please? You can posess a long gun that is owned by someone else, to use in the field, range, work on, etc., (handguns laws are a bit different depending on your venue), so why would you need an FFL just because you're 'dipping' it? Just curious is all.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

What are you using for a clear?


----------



## Grizzly2279 (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you using the kit from Camodipkit.com? Looks good!!!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Your local ATF will inform you that you cannot work on or do maintenance to or change the appearance of a firearm that is not legally your own.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

No... The dip kits suck... Good for starting, ussually doesn't contain enough materials and costs more than it does to have it done by someone else... So if your short materials with the dipkit... You need to buy another...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

buckhead said:


> What are you using for a clear?


My automotive clear, S.E.M. stuff


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Your local ATF will inform you that you cannot work on or do maintenance to or change the appearance of a firearm that is not legally your own.


_
Any person who engages in an activity or process that primarily adds to or changes
a firearm's appearance, by camouflaging a firearm by painting, dipping, or applying tape,
or by engraving the external surface of a firearm, does not need to be licensed as a
manufacturer under the Gun Control Act. Any person who is licensed as a
dealer/gunsmith, and who camouflages or engraves firearms as described in this ruling
does not need to be licensed as a manufacturer under the Gun Control Act. *Any person
who is engaged in the business of camouflaging or engraving firearms as described in this
ruling must be licensed as a dealer, which includes a gunsmith, under the Gun Control*Act_

Very interesting indeed! Thank you. However, I didn't see anything about maintenance, or a firearm not being leagally owed by the individual. 

_Performing a cosmetic process or activity, such as camouflaging, that primarily adds to or
changes the appearance or decoration of a firearm is not manufacturing. Unlike
manufacturing processes that primarily enhance a firearm's durability, camouflaging is
primarily cosmetic. Likewise, external engravings are cosmetic in nature and primarily
affect only the appearance of a firearm.

*Held,* any person who engages in an activity or process that primarily adds to or
changes a firearm's appearance by camouflaging the firearm by painting, dipping, or
applying tape does not need to be licensed as a manufacturer under the Gun Control Act._

*Held further,* any person *who is engaged in the business *of camouflaging or
engraving firearms as described in this ruling must be licensed as a dealer, which includes
a gunsmith, under the Gun Control Act.

This seems a little funny.... You do a great job with the dipping stuff, too bad the BATFE (now) would consider someone a criminal just for doing that and not posessing a valid FFL. Geeeez......


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

BowKil said:


> _
> Any person who engages in an activity or process that primarily adds to or changes
> a firearm's appearance, by camouflaging a firearm by painting, dipping, or applying tape,
> or by engraving the external surface of a firearm, does not need to be licensed as a
> ...


My local ATF says yes. Dig if you want, I don't know what the point is of trying to prove me wrong.

"Private Gunsmiths offering services only to private gun owners fall under varying STATE laws. Although you need to keep a bound book in many states just like an FFL, to log repairs in and out, you don't HAVE to have an FFL to be a Gunsmith for strictly PRIVATE work. BUT... if you intend to sell even a few of your own guns, or work on lowers, create new models, buy wholesale, buy and sell etc, you MUST have one. If you call ATF national, they will answer "YES" to this question every time. But case law is not that clear.
You can work on a privately owned firearm while the owner is there. NO overnight stays for the reciver! Dont even let the owner go to the store while it is in your possesion and your fine."


Marking Requirements

The law also required that all newly-manufactured firearms produced by licensed manufacturers in the United States and imported into the United States bear a serial number. Firearms manufactured prior to the Gun Control Act and Firearms manufactured by non-FFLs remain exempt from the serial number requirement. Defacement or removal of the serial number (if present) is a felony offense.

When you dip a receiver, you pretty much deface the serial number with the pattern, it is still there, but you probably won't find it easily.

Long story short, in order to stay legal, I have one.... Thanks


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyways,
Hung out in the shop all day and did some sanding, worked on a bow, put the primer down on a few items and base coated a stock for another gun...









Custom strings and cables put on another customers bow... 60x makes some good stuff...












Paint and activator station









Stocks and stuff










The silver stock I'll dip tonight!!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

My local ATF says yes. Dig if you want, I don't know what the point is of trying to prove me wrong.

???? I wasn't trying to prove you wrong at all. Sorry you took it that way. I was just trying to understand the FFL requirement deal. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

It read wrong... Can't always be to sure here on the interwebs...

Some folks have too much time on their hands.

Thanks for clearin it up.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

1/2 stock done and dipped.. waiting for clear coat


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

KEEP TRACK OF YOUR BEER...

It is possible to be in mid beer and realize you just dipped the stock in the wrong camo pattern!!!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

870, can i ask you a question? 

I too have got into the dip scene and bought a few different films from Liquid Concepts. I have been a member on their forums for quite some time. I opted to skip the dip kit and just buy some film and activator through them to save me some time and money. I DO NOT have an air compressor and spray gun yet so i have made due with just the rattlecan paints. I know this is not the best way to go about it but have been on the fence about what size compressor to buy. I see yours is a rather small one and would like to ask if that seems to get you by in the projects you have done. Just trying to get a gauge on what size compressor i need to get when i do.

I have found that it is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, mines pretty cheap... but, you don't need to spray ata very high pressure... so I choke mine back to 20psi... so 110 psi tank is good for 2-3 shots... then I have to charge back up... you'll need to play with the activator until you figure out how much is too much or whats not enough... be prepared to want to choke someone out and get your setup fine tuned on little stuff

I use a rattlecan primer... the base depends on he application

I buy the most of my stuff from Liquid Print, TWN, and Ozark Hydrographics.... I try and stay away from El Paso Powder coating and hydrographics... The film is not as good as what you can get else where.... but... It's cheap on ebay right now!!!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Frame to a Taurus PT111 in digital


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

gun870guy said:


> you'll need to play with the activator until you figure out how much is too much or whats not enough...


That has been the hardest part so far. There's quite a difference in the amount of activator for the camo and carbon fiber films i have.

I bought a gallon of activator and have just been using the Preval spray system so far. It sprays the activator just fine, but the primers and base coats seem to be too thick to go through it no matter how much thinning you do.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't forget... if the PCA sits too long... the pattern will break up too... you gotta find some happy medium where.. water temp, film soak time, and activator amount get you some god results.... otherwise, you'll be anothe angry monkey throwing **** around


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

and yes, it totally sucks gigantic wieners when you prep something for 2 days and spray to much activator and eat the whole damn project...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's some stuff from today...


----------



## jeepguy88 (Jun 8, 2011)

How durable is that dip stuff?


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

jeepguy88 said:


> How durable is that dip stuff?


It's as durable as the clear coat that goes on it... about the same as your cars finish


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 14, 2011)

Outstanding work!


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

We also own a hydrographics business, We get alot of people come to us wanting to fix others mistakes, do you get that as well? or is it just us it seems?


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind of mistakes do you get in normally? It is possible that the prep is done wrong and create latent issues...


----------



## pacis custodis (Sep 27, 2010)

Great lookin work! What finish is on the metail of the 700? Stainless? Or painted? I could not really tell. It almost looks TiN.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

It's stainless


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's the 870 finished up... Had to wait a bit for more pattern to come in... I order it by 10m rolls so it gets pricy


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like it turned out well. I'm kind of attached to the natural wood finish on my shotguns, but I could see applications where this would be sweet.
I'd say you did a fine job!

Eric


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Did this with a turkey gun once...shot a big gobbler in Missouri, it flopped and started to run, I dropped my shotgun and ran after it. After chasing it a ways, catching it and strangling it, i realized that my vest had "ejected" all my calls and my well camoflauged shotgun was somewhere in the leaves...took me 2 hours of crawling on my hands and knees in circles to retrieve everything...left a pot call there...never could find it. Since then all my shotguns have been wood and metal finish...not doin that again LOL! Nice finish, though.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Lagrange said:


> Looks like it turned out well. I'm kind of attached to the natural wood finish on my shotguns, but I could see applications where this would be sweet.
> I'd say you did a fine job!
> 
> Eric


The wood on this had actually started to rot over the years, so the refinish sanded that out and was putty'd in, the paint dip and clear coat should protect that... But yeah, I like the wood grain look too.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

good work and good conversation here


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!!!! Maybe someday I'll do another...

Like... Tommorow : /


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

All your work looks awsome ...... :thumb: gona tear down my bow tomorrow to send it out to you as planned Wed.

Can't waite to see the Predator Deception Brown riser. Gettin very excited.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks,
I'll just append your dip onto this thread as it goes along...


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Thanks,
> I'll just append your dip onto this thread as it goes along...


SWEET :jam: :jam: :jam:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

9mm done this weekend


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Now that looks nice! I like it. And to think you can do this in the privacy of your own home...? Awesome job.

Eric


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Lagrange said:


> Now that looks nice! I like it. And to think you can do this in the privacy of your own home...? Awesome job.
> 
> Eric


I do this out in the Steve shop... I have a paint booth and everything made up specifically for it..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: can't waite to see my bow getting done this week.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

This bow?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> This bow?


Hey thats my Pearson Gen II Riser! Yep thats the one cant wait to see the process!!! :happy1: :happy1:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

partial strip and prime....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........SKOAL!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........SKOAL!


Sheesh Dan you seen the Skoal before my soon to be Beautiful bow. Looks different Steve , cant waite to see more!


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

Good stuff here! How complicates are pistols? I have a glock 20 that I've been thinking of dipping myself.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

LilGecko96 said:


> Good stuff here! How complicates are pistols? I have a glock 20 that I've been thinking of dipping myself.


Double dip... prime, base coat tape a side off, dip, let dry, tape off dipped side, and dip other side... clear coat it and go shoot...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Elk4me said:


> Sheesh Dan you seen the Skoal before my soon to be Beautiful bow. Looks different Steve , cant waite to see more!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


>


Like the looks of the pattern :thumb:, gona go great on that tan base coat!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Fresh from the paint booth


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I ran out of pink fairy film... so if your looking for flowers and stuff... I'm sorry... 

Since I ran out, I dipped it in Predator Brown Deception instead.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

sick


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a fine example of what can happen... I went to hit the second side... Sprayed too much activator... Pattern literally tore itself to pieces...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

So... Off to see a stripper!!!


(paint)


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> So... Off to see a stripper!!!
> 
> 
> (paint)


:doh: what ya go and do that for! LOL well I guess I will waite for new pics.

I really like the Predator Deception Brown totally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I have total faith in you Grasshopper use the force!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man... Thats the way it goes... I know a guy that does 2000 X box controllers... and he still makes mistakes.... It takes 2 days to finish it... I'll still have it out tuesday.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Hey man... Thats the way it goes... I know a guy that does 2000 X box controllers... and he still makes mistakes.... It takes 2 days to finish it... I'll still have it out tuesday.


Hey man I know not unhappy the least bit!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Already stripped and primed... will probably dip sat afternoon... Until then I'll let the prime cure up since the anodized finish is now history


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Round 2.... Fight


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

that's bad *** what kind of price are we talking to dip a bow?? ASAT Prefered.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

It depends on the type of bow and how many parts you want dipped...


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Round 2.... Fight


Looks Sweet Steve great job! IS that one side or both done?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

So how much would you charge for just a riser or just for limbs? or whole bow? in snow camo


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm putting the clear on in a half an hour... trying to match the seams up with this pattern... just about impossible.... lol... is not a fun dip...


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> I'm putting the clear on in a half an hour... trying to match the seams up with this pattern... just about impossible.... lol... is not a fun dip...


Looks Awsome though I really appreciate it!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I have alot of touch up to do... That pattern likes to blow up.... alot... if it comes back and you cant have it... then I'll refund your money.. but I'm throwing this whole roll away after this job...lol


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Side A










Side B


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks awsome cant watie to see it close up!


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

how much to do a synthetic rifle stock


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

donn92 said:


> how much to do a synthetic rifle stock


85.00


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a nice guy to deal with and who does a really good job!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a buncha stuff done today, besides Elk4me's bow... which looks ok... But is a huge pain in my ass due to the airpockets the shape of the riser was grabbing.. lol... good lord..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great guy to deal with , answered any questions I had . Sent multipull pics and even called me. I wouldnt hesitate to use him again! Can't waite till next week to get it all back togethor and shoot again!

Really goes the xtra mile to get it right and make his customers satisfied! :thumb:


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

This stuff looks awesome!!

Eric


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Elk4me said:


> :bump: for a great guy to deal with , answered any questions I had . Sent multipull pics and even called me. I wouldnt hesitate to use him again! Can't waite till next week to get it all back togethor and shoot again!
> 
> Really goes the xtra mile to get it right and make his customers satisfied! :thumb:


Since its running later than I expected and I screwed the first dip up... I'm sending you a new set of strings and cables to go with it. So when you get it back together, you need to post pics.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Since its running later than I expected and I screwed the first dip up... I'm sending you a new set of strings and cables to go with it. So when you get it back together, you need to post pics.


Not a problem I planned on taking pics already! :thumb:

Also because of your excellent communication and profesionalisim with your customers I am gona order my next sight from you in a few weeks. :wink:


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you need it dipped in the same pattern?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

gun870guy said:


> Do you need it dipped in the same pattern?


NA just gona go with black! All my other acessories are black.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

plz pm me im looking to get my stoeger m2000 done after gun season i only want the butt stock and forearm done and would like 2 see what you have for max-4 type films seen a m2 like this and loved it


----------



## tackman331 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great work! I am a diy dipper also, I just dip my own stuff though. Don't have time to do it for everyone. Keep up the pictures!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Post some up!!!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's another valve cover


----------

